# Adam's Apple?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jupiter's Human said:


> Do dogs have an "Adam's Apple?" I found a lump in Jupiter's throat yesterday that is in about the same place that a human's adam's apple would be & was wondering if this is normal, or if it is something that I need to be concerned about. The lump is hard and about an inch wide. It is symmetrical and directly in the center of his throat.
> 
> It could be that this is his "adam's apple" and he is just developing it. He is around 6 months old.
> 
> Thanks for any responses.


 
The "Adam's Apple" is actually just cartilage of the larynx. And yes, dog's do have them.


----------

